# found this on the BBQ



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

hi
i wonder if any one knows what and from who these eggs
are from,i did ask this in the newbie section,but was advised
here would be better.
the shell i put them on is only an inch long,just to give you an idea how small they are.
















the pictures are not the best i know sorry.
the eggs are incased in what i can only explain as a thick substance
thicker than frog spawn,and black,i've never come across anything
like this befor in the garden,my daughter suggested putting it in a pot
and wait to see what hatches,but i don't really fancy that.
there is no pond in my garden,they were on the uderside of the BBQ
near the grass in part of the garden that stays cool half of the day.
would anyone know what they belong to. ?
thanks for reading.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

I found similar substances by my garden pond a few weeks ago.
I placed photos.on a specialist native amphibian and reptile site where it was identified as being spawn from a predated frog.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

wow,thanks so much. 
i hope it hatches ok then.
:2thumb:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

ephiedoodle said:


> wow,thanks so much.
> i hope it hatches ok then.
> :2thumb:


It's unlikely to hatch if from a predated frog as it won't have been fertilised.Sorry


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

oh:blush:
well thanks anyway.


----------

